# Prize Winning Author New to KB



## Charles Harvey (Dec 29, 2010)

Odd Voices...In Love is a collection of my short stories. Stories in this collection have been published in literary magazines and anthologies. The theme of unrequited love runs through these shorts. I think short story lovers will enjoy the unique voices of the characters. The language is raw and very adult.








*Odd Voices...In Love*
http://amzn.to/15iuP97​
Sometimes dreams turn to nightmares. In The Road to Astroworld, Promise awoke with the desire to go on a field trip with her class to the Astroworld amusement park. However, her brother's funeral is on the same day. A day of dilemmas turns into a lifelong nightmare.

*The Road to Astroworld*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E712CI6


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Charles Harvey (Dec 29, 2010)

*For the short story lover and serious general fiction lover*
Odd Voices...In Love is a collection of my short stories. Stories in this collection have been published in literary magazines and anthologies. The theme of unrequited love runs through these shorts. I think short story lovers will enjoy the unique voices of the characters. The language is raw and very adult.








*Odd Voices...In Love*
http://amzn.to/15iuP97​
Sometimes dreams turn to nightmares. In The Road to Astroworld, Promise awoke with the desire to go on a field trip with her class to the Astroworld amusement park. However, her brother's funeral is on the same day. A day of dilemmas turns into a lifelong nightmare.

*The Road to Astroworld*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E712CI6


----------



## Charles Harvey (Dec 29, 2010)

Charles Harvey said:


> Sometimes dreams turn to nightmares. In The Road to Astroworld, Promise awoke with the desire to go on a field trip with her class to the Astroworld amusement park. However, her brother's funeral is on the same day. A day of dilemmas turns into a lifelong nightmare with redemption at the end. Get a sample in the short story version. Then enjoy the novel.
> *The Road to Astroworld - A Short Story​**http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DFU5HGY*​
> 
> 
> ...


_*It's a long journey from home to the asylum and on to hope.*_​


----------



## Charles Harvey (Dec 29, 2010)

*From a dream to a nightmare...
Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E712CI6*​The sinner's chair, it ain't no laughing matter. I was reading in the paper one day that Texas was getting rid of their newest electric chair. Actually they had stopped using both of them a long time ago when they started giving folks the needle. But they kept the old one "Old Sparky" to go into the prison museum. It had executed the most men. They didn't want the newer one. The governor at that time wanted to sell a bunch of stuff to help the state budget. That chair was thrown in the mix along with five hundred thousand jars of government peanut butter and a truckload of canned peaches. I had closed the paper up after reading about that electric chair and went to sleep. But the lord woke me up a few minutes later and told me to buy that chair. I said, "What Lord? Buy the electric chair?" He said yes for me to buy it and put it in the center of my church. Well the next day, I borrowed my husband's truck while he was sleep and drove over to Huntsville Texas where they was selling the chair. It was sitting in a warehouse surrounded by cases labeled Peaches and stacks of peanut butter. Plus there was a lot of odds and ends which only a man might know the meaning of. Folks looked at me strange when I said I wanted to buy the electric chair instead of some peaches. I guess they had assumed I was in the pie business. But I told them I was in the preaching business and the Lord told me to buy that chair. Well they loaded it up in the back of my truck, hogtied it real good, and I paid them one-hundred nineteen dollars and forty-seven cents in cash. They threw in two cases of peaches anyway.


----------



## Charles Harvey (Dec 29, 2010)

Charles Harvey said:


> *From a dream to a nightmare...
> Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E712CI6*​The sinner's chair, it ain't no laughing matter. I was reading in the paper one day that Texas was getting rid of their newest electric chair. Actually they had stopped using both of them a long time ago when they started giving folks the needle. But they kept the old one "Old Sparky" to go into the prison museum. It had executed the most men. They didn't want the newer one. The governor at that time wanted to sell a bunch of stuff to help the state budget. That chair was thrown in the mix along with five hundred thousand jars of government peanut butter and a truckload of canned peaches. I had closed the paper up after reading about that electric chair and went to sleep. But the lord woke me up a few minutes later and told me to buy that chair. I said, "What Lord? Buy the electric chair?" He said yes for me to buy it and put it in the center of my church. Well the next day, I borrowed my husband's truck while he was sleep and drove over to Huntsville Texas where they was selling the chair. It was sitting in a warehouse surrounded by cases labeled Peaches and stacks of peanut butter. Plus there was a lot of odds and ends which only a man might know the meaning of. Folks looked at me strange when I said I wanted to buy the electric chair instead of some peaches. I guess they had assumed I was in the pie business. But I told them I was in the preaching business and the Lord told me to buy that chair. Well they loaded it up in the back of my truck, hogtied it real good, and I paid them one-hundred nineteen dollars and forty-seven cents in cash. They threw in two cases of peaches anyway.


*Elder Ella Brazille, Bishop Overseer: Sept 21, 1992*


----------



## Charles Harvey (Dec 29, 2010)

Charles Harvey said:


> *Elder Ella Brazille, Bishop Overseer: Sept 21, 1992*


*99 cents*​


----------

